# hot men over 40!



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

I figure I would start a hot men over 40 thread to show the men some lovin!


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

here is one of the hottest ones!


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> here is one of the hottest ones!


I heard big belt buckles are used to compensate for shortcomings.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > here is one of the hottest ones!
> ...


don't talk about tim like that!
And it is men who drive big trucks that are over compensating! geez


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


Does that mean I should hide my longbed silverado?


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm over 40 and hot, been near 90 all week here, and you have to sit in front of the AC to cool off.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


only if it has a lift kit and really big tires!


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> I'm over 40 and hot, been near 90 all week here, and you have to sit in front of the AC to cool off.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



No lift kit, and the tires are slightly above average, but it came that way.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> I'm over 40 and hot, been near 90 all week here, and you have to sit in front of the AC to cool off.



This doesn't count as over 40, helmet head


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 23, 2009)

All right now, let's not so get distracted with banter that we forget the most important part of this thread - the pretty pictures. 

There's the classic oldie but goodie:






And then one of my personal favorites:






Can't forget a shoutout for Wolverine:


----------



## rdean (Aug 23, 2009)

Hot men over 40?

Me!

Take my word for it.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...


if there is no lift kit you are good plus I like Chevy Trucks!


----------



## Gudrid (Aug 23, 2009)

rdean said:


> Hot men over 40?
> 
> Me!
> 
> Take my word for it.



I believe you totally, because no one would ever make something like that up online.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

why do men get the luck of getting better looking with age? Their bodies doesn't get ruined with child birth, they don't have periods, they don't go through menopause, and they get better looking as they get older. Whoever said God is a female was on crack!


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

Gudrid said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Hot men over 40?
> ...


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



My chevy truck is a piece of crap.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I figure I would start a hot men over 40 thread to show the men some lovin!



At last, a thread about hot guys like me!!!

Make sure you spell my name correctly, it's Big Black Dog...  Democraps hate me, women want me...  Truly a legend in my own mind.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> why do men get the luck of getting better looking with age? Their bodies doesn't get ruined with child birth, they don't have periods, they don't go through menopause, and they get better looking as they get older. Whoever said God is a female was on crack!



We can't have 20 orgasms in one hour, It almost evens out, but not quite, you still have the advantage.


----------



## chanel (Aug 23, 2009)

20 orgasms in one hour? Your woman is one lucky lady!

While motherhood does do significant damage to the naked body, I still think most of the women I know look younger than their husbands in general.


----------



## noose4 (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> why do men get the luck of getting better looking with age? Their bodies doesn't get ruined with child birth, they don't have periods, they don't go through menopause, and they get better looking as they get older. Whoever said God is a female was on crack!



Men do not quit playing because they grow old; they grow old because they quit playing.  ~Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

chanel said:


> 20 orgasms in one hour? Your woman is one lucky lady!
> 
> While motherhood does do significant damage to the naked body, I still think most of the women I know look younger than their husbands in general.



I see it as my luck, she see's it as her luck.  It's a win-win situation.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 23, 2009)

Here:


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 23, 2009)

and here !


----------



## Gunny (Aug 23, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > here is one of the hottest ones!
> ...



Or to bust your fukkin knuckles if you try and throw an uppercut to the gut.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> why do men get the luck of getting better looking with age? Their bodies doesn't get ruined with child birth, they don't have periods, they don't go through menopause, and they get better looking as they get older. Whoever said God is a female was on crack!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 23, 2009)

Jack Nicholson! He's hot.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 23, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> and here !



Dude, THAT cost you a beer ...


----------



## Gunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I figure I would start a hot men over 40 thread to show the men some lovin!



I'd love to comment, but being only 39 myself, I don't feel qualified.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Or to bust your fukkin knuckles if you try and throw an uppercut to the gut.



I fight dirtier than than that.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I figure I would start a hot men over 40 thread to show the men some lovin!
> ...




She wasn't talking about your IQ~!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 23, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Or to bust your fukkin knuckles if you try and throw an uppercut to the gut.
> ...



Bet you hit the floor as well as everyone else.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



When you're a boy toy you don't need one of those.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Yeah, you're KING of the boy toys, aren't you?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 23, 2009)

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > and here !
> ...



it ain't my better side


----------



## Gunny (Aug 23, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



It's good to be King.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gunny said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



Less often in my experience, but yeah, it's happened.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Gudrid (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah yes, good call Eve.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## dilloduck (Aug 23, 2009)

Gunny said:


> I wasn't fishin, but I was drinkin like one



You ain't been drinking---you're still standing up !


----------



## Gunny (Aug 23, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't fishin, but I was drinkin like one
> ...



Leaning against the rail ...


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't fishin, but I was drinkin like one
> ...


Dildo where have you have been? We missed you in the 69 thread. I was getting worried.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...



fishing at the gulf---!!!!!!
I missed everyone  almost---


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

well that is not a good enough excuse! Did you catch anything good at least.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


that he is!


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > why do men get the luck of getting better looking with age? Their bodies doesn't get ruined with child birth, they don't have periods, they don't go through menopause, and they get better looking as they get older. Whoever said God is a female was on crack!
> ...


I had multiple orgasms before but not that many!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I had multiple orgasms before but not that many!



See?  Now you know what you want to be when you grow up.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 23, 2009)

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I had multiple orgasms before but not that many!
> ...


shit if I could have orgasms for a living but not as a hooker or a porn star, I would be set!
I remember when we used to play MASH, we would always put Dildo tester for the bad job, I guess we didn't know better then.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I had multiple orgasms before but not that many!
> ...



Mean old message board.


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Eve again.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## editec (Aug 24, 2009)

Luissa said:


> why do men get the luck of getting better looking with age?


 
We don't.

Woman are just smart enough to lower their expectations.


> Their bodies doesn't get ruined with child birth,


 
This is true


> they don't have periods,


 
But we do have our moments


> they don't go through menopause,


 
And you gals don't have to worry about your prostate making taking a pee impossible, so that's a sort of a wash.




> Whoever said God is a female was on crack!


 
Estrogen poisoning would be my guess.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2009)

Luissa said:


> don't talk about tim like that!
> And* it is men who drive big trucks that are over compensating! geez*


*

*

Or really expensive, outrageously fast cars.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Phoenix (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/25-1.jpg

Guy on the left is still sexy to me. My hero standing with his son saluting the flag.


----------



## chanel (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, I know he's had work done, and he's way old...but I still love....






there's never been anyone sexier than him in Deliverance:


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2009)

chanel said:


>



Sorry, chanel, they look small and gay.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 24, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


>



   


Why do I have a "no neg rep" policy! 







He's all yours Allie!


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

I hear you Echo


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm always suspicious of dudes who pluck their eyebrows. It's a teenaged thing...my best friend had a crush on her brother's best friend. Her bro was gay, and his best friend plucked his brows.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2009)

You girls don't get real men.


----------



## Anguille (Aug 24, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> You girls don't get real men.


I have to agree with you, Allie. Men who shave their chests are not hot at all.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2009)

Even worse than shaving their chests....WAXING them.

Who the hell finds a 16 y.o. sexy?


----------



## random3434 (Aug 24, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Even worse than shaving their chests....WAXING them.
> 
> Who the hell finds a 16 y.o. sexy?



My 14 year old daughter! 

She has a crush on this really nice kid, he's 16, half Thai/half White, cute as hell, smart, doesn't smoke, do drugs, drink and has 5 sisters who watch over him!


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2009)

He's young. Give the little fuck some time.


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 24, 2009)

I lived in a neighborhood with Thai and Lao ppl. You had to keep your cats on a leash, and they'd pick cockroaches off the wall without thinking about it.

I was particularly fond of my Lao friends.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c271/Lera213/25-1.jpg
> 
> Guy on the left is still sexy to me. My hero standing with his son saluting the flag.


 

I tried to rep you, but I have to spread some more rep points 

That picture and what you said make me proud and choked me up. Thanks for sharing Terry


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Pix.


----------



## Dis (Aug 25, 2009)

Eve said:


>


----------

